# Mündung Enns in Donau



## wernherr (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe letztes Jahr den Angelschein gemacht und war danach auch ein paar Mal an diversen Gebirgseen angeln. Nun bin ich am überlegen, welches Revier ich für dieses Jahr leisten soll. Was haltet ihr von folgendem Gewässer:

Enns, Zufluß der Donau in Oberösterreich bei Enns. Das Revier lautet auf den Namen Schiefnerwasser und befindet sich 200 Meter vor der Einmündung in die Donau. Die 2 Hafenbecken sind ebenfalls inkludiert.
Hier gleich mal ein paar Bilder: (ersten 3 bilder von www.map21.at[/URL])






Grenzen:





Welche Plätze würdet ihr hier bevorzugen?





Folgende Bilder wurden vom Standplatz 4 gemacht:



































Wie man erkennen kann, befindet sich das Gewässer im Industriegebiet und es handelt sich dabei um einen größeren Fluß. Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist aber dennoch eher langsam einzustufen. Bis jetzt habe ich 2 Spinnruten, aber werde mich demnächst nach einer Feeder umsehen. Was haltet ihr von dem Gebiet und wo an welcher Stelle (Photo 3) würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

mfg Werner


----------



## parser022 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mündung Enns in Donau*

Hallo Wernherr,

na da hast du dir ja was angetan. eine schöne gewässerbeschreibung ist das. also ich bin selbst beim ennser fv und habe somit das wiesner, das krems I/A, das schwandl und das stutzwasser, außerdem noch den gesamten thalinger stausee bis zur untergrenze harthaler. und das ganze sehr günstig, aber das wirst du eh wissen und kannst du auch beim loibl genau erfragen (ich nehme an du kennst ihn). er ist auch der obmann des vereines.

zum schiefnerwasser:

ich habe selbst dort noch nicht geangelt, sondern nur an der grenze zur donau und dort sind wirklich sehr gute stellen. laut erzählungen meiner vereinskollegen sind gerade im endbereich immer wieder gute zander zu erwischen das ganze jahr über. zugegeben hat es zwar keiner, aber ich bin mir sicher, die erwischen ihre zander gerade im winter auch in der becken an den tieferen stellen (ausloten, oder tiefenkarte finden). wenn man von den spundwänden fischen darf, was ich nicht weiß (im wiesinger darf mans nicht), dann würd ich es mal mit der vertikalangel versuchen.

generell ist es natürlich ein hervorragendes friedfischrevier, vor allem wenn du die stellen findest, an denen getreideladungen gelöscht werden. und auch sonst fangen vor allem die karpfenfischer immer wieder kapitale und wunderschöne donau schuppenkarpfen.

schiede gibts ohnehin viele im hafen, aber auf die muss man sich etwas spezialiseren (kleine blinker, weite würfe, schnelles einholen). 

naja und am bekanntesten ist das schiefnerwasser eigentlich für seine kapitalen hechte. da werden wirklich jedes jahr metrige gefangen.

oben an der grenze zur hilfswehr kannst du vielleicht die eine oder andere forelle erwischen, wenns gerade besetzt worden sind. die hilfswehr ist ja leider zu einer art forellenpuff verkommen...

so und in der mitte vom hafen, da gibts diesen spitz und da sind ein paar pfeiler im wasser wo eigentlich immer ein paar barsche stehen sollten.

platz nummer 8 auf deinem foto gehört leider schon zum wiesingerwasser.

an dieser stelle eine frage an alle: gibts jemanden, der schon länger im schiefnerwasser angelt und leute gegen einen unkostenbeitrag mitnehmen und einführen würde, dann bitte eine pm an mich.

lg parser022


----------



## wernherr (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mündung Enns in Donau*

Hi!

wow, danke für die lange Antwort. Ja klar kenne ich den Erwin und auch ein paar alt-ehrwürdige andere Mitglieder vom FV. Ich bin schon wirklich gespannt, ob heute bei den Gewässern noch was geht. 

Nach Absprache mitn Loibl müsste der Platz 8 aber gerade noch so zum Schiefnerwasser gehören. Laut seiner Aussage (war nur am Telefon) ist die Grenze dort: Luftlinie vom "Spitz" (quasi ein paar Meter vorm Spitz) Richtung mittleren Spitz (Firma Primagaz) - Richtung Granztafel in Niederösterreich. D.h. Die Granze ist ca. dort bei dem Schiff, dass vorm Hafenbecken fest verankert ist (wo der Hundezwinger daneben ist)

Werd wohl noch für alle Fälle mal mit einer Karte ins Geschäft gehen. Na dann wünsch ich schon mal Petri.


----------



## farmer6 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Mündung Enns in Donau*

Hallo

Ich habe mir heuer die Karte fürs Wiesingerwasser gekauft.

Meines Wissens ist das Hafenbecken bei 8 zweigeteilt.
die Hälfte wo die 8 steht gehört zum Wiesinger und die andere Seite mit der Spundwand gehört zum Schiefnerwasser.

Hast du schon Infos über Hotspots?????

MFG

Farmer6


----------

